# Summer sausage meat temp question



## smokingrev17 (Jun 14, 2015)

I have made my first batch of venison sausage. A quick story to make sure my question makes sense

My friend let me use his smoker for the first part of the cooking. It got to hang in there for about 4 hours. However, both my friend and I had a few places to be, so I took them after they were smoked and put them in our oven for my wife to watch while I was away. The thing we didn't realize until now is that the oven doesn't hold low temps. So we had to set it higher, let it lower itself, rinse repeat. 

Anyway, when I took all the sausage out, they all had reached 155+. I don't know how long they had sat at the temp, but I made sure they all had read that at three points before taking it out. 

Am I being overly paranoid about this? Should the meat be ok or do I need to redo the heating part? If not, is it ok to bring it to another oven  and reheat it? Or is it fine and I should just enjoy it in a few days when it is ready. 

Thanks in advance to the help offered. 

Newbie smoking Rev.


----------



## stanjk (Jun 14, 2015)

If you used Cure #1 in it, it should be fine. Let us know how it went.


----------

